# He bought our 4 y/o a gun



## cashybum

We've have a long, mostly rough history with my husbands love for guns. I am for guns, and actually really enjoy guns but they are not a necessity for me but he is such an impulsive child about guns that it has been a huge issue in our marriage. 

We've talked on several occasions about when our son is ready for his first .22. In the past few days, my husband has recently discovered the show "The walking dead" and he can't stop talking about guns. We talked about when to buy our son a gun. I told him absolutely not right now because our son is only 4 and even though I'm uncomfortable still, that we could give it a try at 6 and see how that goes. 

I woke up from a nap today and walk in the living room to see he bought our son a little single shot .22. I AM LIVID... Beyond livid! Our marriage is not in the best place right now and then he does this. 

What do I do?


----------



## Gaia

First of all.... your husband is a complete moron imo for giving your toddler ..... TODDLER a gun. If I were you I would seperate and show your husband you mean business. What your h did was irresponsible, reckless, and plain out moronic as I stated before. It doesn't matter if the gun is loaded or not... its the principle behind his actions that matter. He has got to be lacking common sense to give the child a gun. 


My spouse has a thing for guns as well but he would never be so stupid as to give one to any of our children. I would say a proper age for guns would have to be 16 to 18 imo... or whenever he can legally carry one.... whichever comes later. No 4 year old would be responsible enough to handle sometjing like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

Holy. Omg. If my husband pulled that and was adamant on my child keeping it, I'd be calling CPS.


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes

Your husband is being ridiculously stupid and wreckless/careless...a 4 year old? Really? So sorry you're having to go through this. I have had some gun issues with my husband so I can sympathize. I'd get rid of that gun ASAP if I were you. It's a matter of your son's LIFE and he shouldn't be buying his 4 year old a gun! A 4 year old is not mature or responsible enough yet to fully understand the seriousness of guns!!! Your husband shouldn't have gone behind your back to pull a stunt like this...

Seriously...get rid of that gun, NOW. Don't hesitate and don't let your husband make you feel bad about your decision or the way you feel. This is your SON your'e talking about.


----------



## that_girl

I lost 2 cousins to random shots from household guns. One boy was almost 7. His friend was "showing" the gun to him. It went off and killed my cousin. 

My other cousin was a teenager who went to a party and being a stupid kid, was messing around with his friend's gun. Shot himself on accident.

There will never be guns in this house and I ask my children's friends' parents if they have guns in the house. If they do, my kids won't be going over.


----------



## EleGirl

I have a very different point of view from the others…

I grew up in a house with at least 24 guns, rifles, etc. They were never locked up. Just is cabinet in my parent’s bedroom.

My parents had 8 children. Not one of us ever handled a weapon in a dangerous manner. We were taught from a very early age how to be responsible with weapons. I was no older than 6 when I first started to learn to shoot a weapon. By age 10 I could handle every one that we had. My father also made sure that each of us knew who be break down the weapons and clean them.. very important to know if you have a weapon.

I would have no problem with gifting a single shot .22 to a 4 year old. It’s a tool that can be used to start teaching him about gun safety. Just cause he is gifted a gun does not mean that the kid should have open access to the weapon. 

Today I advocate for locked gun cabinets. Let him learn at this early age that there are responsibilities that go along with owning a gun. Teach him to clean it and to keep it locked up. Most importantly teach him how to handle it even when he “knows” it’s not loaded. 

For example teach him that he never, ever points gun at a person or animal unless his intent to kill them. Teach him what ‘kill’ means. It’s not a cartoon.. it’s for keeps. And yes 4 year olds can learn that concept.

Teach him to hold it at an angle.. not up so it won’t accidently shoot into the air and not pointed down at his own feet. There are a lot of important things he can learn now before he ever gets to fire a weapon. This is a good time to teach them. There would be a lot fewer accidental shootings by children if, in homes that have guns, children were taught safety from a very early age.

You already have weapons in your home. He darn well had better learn some responsibility on how to handle them since you already have them. 4 years old is not too young. 

When my kids were young I taught them to handle a toy gun in the same manner as a real one (except you cannot take apart and clean a toy gun). In my home we have the same rules for the toy guns, rifles, swords, etc as we do for the real ones. What a child learns with toys are the same rules they will use to handle the real thing. … there have been a lot of cases in recent years of people, usually teens and 20 somethings, being killed by the police because a toy gun was mistaken for a real one.

Now if your husband’s intent is to let a 4 year hold put a gun on his toy shelf and play with it whenever he wants.. your husband is an idiot. But if the intent is to teach your child responsibility then I see no problem.

If the idea is teach your son responsibility with this .22 single shot then neither of you are wrong. The two of you just have different opinions. And your husband decided to not go by what you wanted to do. 

The issue I see here is that the two are you are not working together as a parenting team. What other areas in your marriage do one or both of you do this to each other… ignore and undercut each other?


----------



## EleGirl

that_girl said:


> I lost 2 cousins to random shots from household guns. One boy was almost 7. His friend was "showing" the gun to him. It went off and killed my cousin.
> 
> My other cousin was a teenager who went to a party and being a stupid kid, was messing around with his friend's gun. Shot himself on accident.
> 
> There will never be guns in this house and I ask my children's friends' parents if they have guns in the house. If they do, my kids won't be going over.


Having a gun does not necessarily mean that a child has access to the gun at all times. There are things like trigger locks, locked cabinates and safes, etc. 

Sure if he gave the kid a gun to keep as a toy and have access to whenever he wanted... that's nuts. But if he gave the kid a gun and then locked it up responsibly and supervised all access to the gun, what's the big deal.


----------



## Gaia

Not every child is blessed with such maturity and intelligence as yourself ele. I too was taught at an early age how to handle a gun but I still stand by my point. This is the way I see it. Anyone under a the age of .. say... 16 I wouldn't trust to be responsible enough, strong enough, intelligent enough, and mature enough to handle something that can be potentially dangerous and lethal to that person and/or others. 


That to me is equivilant to this couple who assumed their... ten year old son was mature enough to handle a bermese python. After all... they were up his butt for several years teaching him how to handle the snake and be responsible with it so it shouldn't be a problem right?

The moment they left that boy alone with the snake... is the moment the "accident" occured. The boy was crushed to death and eaten. They were baffled considering the snake seemed so loving toward him before... and this happened in the short time it took the mother to leave the room, check the mail, and come back. 


Point to this is... with something deadly like the bermese... and gun... like I said.. I wouldn't trust a child under 16 to handle it... this includes my own children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsOldNews

I wouldn't go for 16 as the okay age but I still think 4 is WAY too young. Although I live in the third biggest city in my state it is a state and city with many avid huntsmen. Lots of young children go hunting much younger than 16. I had a mandatory hunters safety class I took in 8th grade, It's a shame they don't teach it anymore. As the main theme was safety. 

My next door neighbor growing up gave his daughter an air soft gun or a pellet rifle (I forget which) for her 9th birthday. At her party a 6 year old got a hold of it and shot a little girl in the eye. There were kids and parents everywhere but he still managed to do quite some damage. Even if your child is responsible doesn't mean their friends are, and friends are a great influence on children's behavior. 

I think 4 is an age to teach a child to respect guns and learn what could go wrong (age appropriately) if they use guns. 
When the child is old enough to understand the consequences of using a gun Inappropriately, and old enough to use it responsibly then i completely agree with purchasing a gun to teach proper use and upkeep and hopefully continuing a hunting tradition 

By no means should any child have access to a gun without parental supervision(call me captain obvious)

I learned how to shoot when I was 9 I suspect if I was born male it would have been an earlier age I'm sure (but that's just speculation on my part)

Edited to add: I have a few guns in my home. Almost all of them are locked in a gun case in a locked room so unless my two year old starts mastering lock picking im safe.

I keep a handgun upstairs with a lock on the trigger mechanism. Both the key and the gun are hidden in my master bedroom. I live in a nice quiet neighborhood in the suburbs of a big city. But I'd always rather have a gun and not need one than the other way around.


----------



## MrsOldNews

...


----------



## EleGirl

Gaia said:


> Not every child is blessed with such maturity and intelligence as yourself ele. I too was taught at an early age how to handle a gun but I still stand by my point. This is the way I see it. Anyone under a the age of .. say... 16 I wouldn't trust to be responsible enough, strong enough, intelligent enough, and mature enough to handle something that can be potentially dangerous and lethal to that person and/or others.
> 
> 
> That to me is equivilant to this couple who assumed their... ten year old son was mature enough to handle a bermese python. After all... they were up his butt for several years teaching him how to handle the snake and be responsible with it so it shouldn't be a problem right?
> 
> The moment they left that boy alone with the snake... is the moment the "accident" occured. The boy was crushed to death and eaten. They were baffled considering the snake seemed so loving toward him before... and this happened in the short time it took the mother to leave the room, check the mail, and come back.
> 
> 
> Point to this is... with something deadly like the bermese... and gun... like I said.. I wouldn't trust a child under 16 to handle it... this includes my own children.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I certainly was not talking about leaving a kid alone with a weapon.


----------



## cashybum

Obviously my husband would be there with him (and locked up when not) but I am still not comfortable. He IS to young. He knows to not touch guns right now. 

What really makes me mad is that we discussed this. I told him that maybe at 6 we could try it and evaluate it then even though I am still not entirely comfortable with it. I know his side of the argument... He feels like since he is the gun expert in the family it should be his decision.. his judgement takes precedent. He is thinking how awesome it's going to be to teach our son how to shoot and all the father and son bonding excites him. I love that he can't wait to share that special father-son moment with him but WTF about how I feel about guns and our sons safety?!?! He thinks "Oh well.. she'll get over it and its hard to get rid of guns. You can't return them and can't post them on craigslist."

It makes me feel like a piece of crap stuck to his boot!


----------



## EleGirl

cashybum said:


> Obviously my husband would be there with him (and locked up when not) but I am still not comfortable. He IS to young. He knows to not touch guns right now.
> 
> What really makes me mad is that we discussed this. I told him that maybe at 6 we could try it and evaluate it then even though I am still not entirely comfortable with it. I know his side of the argument... He feels like since he is the gun expert in the family it should be his decision.. his judgement takes precedent. He is thinking how awesome it's going to be to teach our son how to shoot and all the father and son bonding excites him. I love that he can't wait to share that special father-son moment with him but WTF about how I feel about guns and our sons safety?!?! He thinks "Oh well.. she'll get over it and its hard to get rid of guns. You can't return them and can't post them on craigslist."
> 
> It makes me feel like a piece of crap stuck to his boot!


Yep, the issue is more about him ignoring your feelings on this. 6 would be a better age and you would have been in argreement with it. It's a huge decision and not his to make alone.

Your son now has a gun that is locked up. That cannot really be undone.

But if I were you I'd push for some marriage counseling. Your husband needs to learn that marriage and parenting are partnerships... you have as much say in this as he does.

That is where you need to put the emphasis. You will lose this argument if you focus on the gun. 

Also remember that if you leave your husband over things like this, your son's exposure to weapons will possibly be greater than if you are around.

I'm also concerned about the way you describe his fasination with guns... they are just tools... something people have for protection and hunting. He seems a bit over the top.


----------



## cashybum

I need to vent further... I can't stop crying tonight! Guns have always been a hot button ever since he bought a gun ($1000 +) instead of putting down the deposit on our wedding venue and lost it. He's bought and lied about guns a handful of times now and it makes me feel worse each time.

Today, I was just talking to a friend about him and how attractive I think he is and how much I love him. He has a lot of good qualities but the one I can't live with is how much he disregards me. He is so affectionate towards our son and I love my husband so much that it kills me that he isn't affectionate at all towards me. He performs the standard husband rituals; peck on the lips before leaving for work, close ended emails with I love yous, the occasional love you txt. When he wants sex he MAY step it up a little but its minimal and he lately he's even stopped asking for that. Usually I just get the "lets do it look" or "I'm horny". He oooozes affection for our son... you can tell he loves him so much he can hardly stand it. You should love your kids more than your spouse but not a huge significance like this. The only time I felt genuine affection from him was when I was pregnant.. he touched me all the time and was so proud of "His Work" and loved to show it off. He continues to hound me for more kids. I'm only 26 and busy and we have alot of debt. I'm not ready so there is plenty of time.

- He makes fun of me in a bad way constantly. For examples: He will tell people who I voted for obama last election if they are republicans. Tell his friends he never gets laid after he gets 3 blow jobs and tons of sex in one week (which doesn't happen very often all in one week like that.. our usual is once or twice a week. I feel like he constantly makes me out to be the bad guy every. single. day.

- I value his opinion and ask him before making decisions which as you can see he doesn't reciprocate. We disagree on how to do something and I will prove him wrong and it still won't matter.
- He RARELY apologizes. If I'm upset over something he did and I prove to him that I was right or majority rules with me, he might say "I'm sorry your upset" not "I'm sorry I was wrong. I love you".

-I can be a *****.. I use the F-word entirely to much and I'm a bit of a score keeper but I LOVE HIM and SHOW IT. I'm affectionate to him even if he doesn't return it. I hug him, kiss him, caress his hair, arm, neck.. I pray to god (even though I'm not religious) every night to be a better person for my son and my husband... to keep them safe, healthy and happy. 

We email back and forth at night while he is at work and I bring this up frequently. It's horrible to feel like your husband loves you like a relative and not IN LOVE with you. I'm an unappreciative obligation to him. Tonight I'm feeling like it's never going to get better and there is no way out, loving him for all that he can be but wondering if he actually loves me back. We are stuck together by our love for our son, business, life goals...


----------



## Gaia

I know that ele and I apologize as it seems I didn't come across the way I intended to. I wasn't suggesting seperation just because of the gun mind you but like you I find her husbands obsession with guns a bit alarming and dangerous. That and add this recent post of hers... his behavior seems off imo but then again that's just it.... its only my opinion. (Hope this made some sort of sense.... just took some dang cold medicine)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tikii

I personally see no issues with a child that age learning how to handle and use a gun. I think it's more the issue of your husband not discussing it with you, which is understandable.


----------



## EleGirl

Gaia said:


> I know that ele and I apologize as it seems I didn't come across the way I intended to. I wasn't suggesting seperation just because of the gun mind you but like you I find her husbands obsession with guns a bit alarming and dangerous. That and add this recent post of hers... his behavior seems off imo but then again that's just it.... its only my opinion. (Hope this made some sort of sense.... just took some dang cold medicine)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree... it's not about the gun and the 4 year old. That can be handled in a responsible manner. 

It's about the obsession with weapons and his mistreatment of the OP.


----------



## EleGirl

\cashybum,

Your latest post is the crux of the issue here. Your husband is not treating you well. The gun incident is an example.

If he's being responsible with keeping the .22 locked up and teaching your son about gun handling then drop the thing about the gun.... and focus on the real problem... the way he treats you. ( the gun obsession is an issue too but let's deal with one at a time.)

How do his parents relate to each other? Does his father treat his mother as he teats you?

My suggestion is that you stop focusing on his behavior and instead focus on yourself.

You cannot change him but you can change the way you interact with him.

I think that you would benefit quite a lot from the book "Divorce Busters". It has some good ideas that would help you turn this around. Sometimes a wife has to do something radical to get her husband to finally grow up and be a man. It sounds to me like your husband is stuck in his teen years. (how old are the two of you.)

It's all about him, his macho ego and the toys he owns (your son is one of those toys by the way).

You need to learn to not present yourself as a victim.. that’s what you sound like. (not being mean just trying to help you see where you are at.) What you need to do is to change your behavior such that you are not longer in that victim role.

Right now you are wanting to badly to get him to love you and show the love the way you need it. You put out victim and needy vibes. There is nothing sexy or attractive about this. I’m sure that you are sweet, loving woman. But that’s going to help you all that much with a kid (not man) like him.

Instead you need the attitude that he’s very very lucky to have you. And if he cannot appreciate that then you will just move on. Make him earn your love.. not the other way around. It’s not a game.. it’s about you learning to be stronger and to gain self confidence.

Get the book and read about the 180… it’s about doing things completely the opposite from how you normally do them. About getting his attention, getting him to chase you again. There is a link to a 180 in my signature block below. It’s a good start but you need to figure out some things to do that are unique to your situation.

Seeing a counselor for learning to value yourself more is important as well.

We teach people how to treat us. YOu need a new lesson plan.


----------



## cashybum

This is what my husband wrote in response. 

Yeah everyone thinks I just gave him a gun or something, completely not what happened.

You also never mentioned that our son doesn’t know that I bought it and its in our closet.

And sounds like this is mostly chicks who have no idea what they are talking about.

I want to strangle him......... UGH!


----------



## EleGirl

cashybum said:


> This is what my husband wrote in response.
> 
> Yeah everyone thinks I just gave him a gun or something, completely not what happened.
> 
> You also never mentioned that our son doesn’t know that I bought it and its in our closet.
> 
> And sounds like this is mostly chicks who have no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> I want to strangle him......... UGH!


So he did not even let your son see the gun? So he did not give a gun to your son. He just spent the money?

Like I said earlier, forget about the gun. Your problem is so much bigger than that. it's about how he ignores you adn treats you. You will never get anywhere if you keep harping on a gun that he did not even give to your son.


----------



## RandomDude

Well, I've been teaching my daughter how to wrestle...

I was worried for a while, as I didn't want her to be snapping necks and putting little boys in chokeholds... but no...

Instead, she's been kissing all the boys in school -.-
I think I taught her wrong... =/


----------



## that_girl

"chicks".

:rofl:

That tells me everything i need to know about him.


----------



## RandomDude

Reminds me of this hilarious video:

I'm a Big Girl Now! - Fallout 3 Birthday Party - YouTube

(the first minute lol)


----------



## Hicks

Your man has some really bad qualities and yet you married him. Then you had a child with him.

Now you want him to change. This would be like trying to train a tiger not to bite after you decided to stick your head in it's mouth.

I would start attending church regularly and pray that your son never shoots himself or anyone, or that your husband never accidentally shoots your children. Beyond that you will spend alot of energy and worry over something you cannot change. Even in divorce, your husband will have enough custody to expose him to guns.


----------



## Trickster

I agree with Elegirl. My Dad always had guns when we were little. I don't remember when I shot my first gun though. Maybe 5 or so? Just a guess. All the neighbor kids had a .22 I even had a 12 gauge. I think I was 12 when I was able to shoot without my dad around. Then again I am from Texas! 

As far as the other issues, my wife and I give way way more affection to our daughter than we do each other. We even show more affection to our Dog. 

I can understand how you feel, I haven't had a hug from my wife (a real hug) in years. We don't even say ILY anymore...

Oh...We should love our spouse more than our kids. If children don't see parents showing affection, they may not think parents are supposed to do that.




However it is the decision of the both of you. My wife doesn't want a gun in the house.... so I don't have any. The bad part is that I can't protect my family this way when somebody breaks in. Yes, there has been several breakins and just a few weeks ago a neighbor was shot 3 times. 2 in the leg and one shot was stopped by her purse she was holding against her chest. Her big purse saved her life.


----------



## Memento

Is your husband is aware your son is 4 years old? Does he know that children and guns don't mix? Is he aware that children have died with self inflicted gun wounds? And lastly, what are you going to do about it?


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr

EleGirl said:


> So he did not even let your son see the gun? So he did not give a gun to your son. He just spent the money?
> 
> Like I said earlier, forget about the gun. Your problem is so much bigger than that. it's about how he ignores you adn treats you. You will never get anywhere if you keep harping on a gun that he did not even give to your son.


:iagree: It's not much fun being the object of anger for something you haven't even done. 

Recognize the real issue.


And to another poster, a gun has never shot anyone all by itself. It just doesn't have the capabilities of movement and such like a python does.


----------



## joe kidd

I didn't get my own gun until I was 12. Guess each kid is different, My son is about 3 1/2 and I don't even let him hold my remote. LOL. If I handed him a gun at 4 pidge would shoot me with it.


----------



## CO_MOM

My kids are 13, 10, and 8 and have all been shooting guns for a long time. Our son, the 8 year old cannot wait until he can hunt, and he is already a great shot. I would rather my kids be around guns and know them, than discover them later with no knowledge of them. They know that safety is #1 with them and are always supervised with them. Well, the 8 year old does get to shoot his bb gun and air guns outside by himself now. He treats them just like every other gun in the house as well.


----------



## Hope1964

Being from Canada I realize I probably have a much different outlook than many Americans, but the concept of even THINKING of getting a 4 year old a gun is staggering to me. Whether it's locked up or not, whether he sees it or not. And being from ******* Alberta, I also grew up around guns.

That said, I agree a thousand percent that there are far deeper issues going on here. The gun thing is just a symptom of the problem.


----------



## Gaia

My point isn't about movement of said dangerous thing.. its about the potential harm it could cause. That and the fact he is dismissing his wifes concerns instead of talking about it and compromising are disrespectful imo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog

Depends on the circumstances. You're not at war, are you? In "Let's Not Go To The Dogs Tonight" Alexandra Fuller writes about growing up in Rhodesia and being expected to use, load, strip and clean all available guns from a very early age. 

We were required to be useful with any gun that was available from maybe age 7 or 8. It was common sense.


----------



## that_girl

Hope1964 said:


> Being from Canada I realize I probably have a much different outlook than many Americans, but the concept of even THINKING of getting a 4 year old a gun is staggering to me. Whether it's locked up or not, whether he sees it or not. And being from ******* Alberta, I also grew up around guns.
> 
> That said, I agree a thousand percent that there are far deeper issues going on here. The gun thing is just a symptom of the problem.


not all Americans give guns to children :nono:

Here in CA, we don't. They buy them at school.


----------



## Holland

The whole gun this is just crazy IMHO. Giving a gun to a child is insanity at it's best.

As the saying goes "only in America" :scratchhead:


----------



## Michael A. Brown

You must talk with your husband. At the very young age, they must not be given with that kind of toys.


----------



## Ryan_sa

I agree with owning weapons, even youngsters, but 4 is way too young, Especially a .22 which can kill at a huge distance. 

I was brought up in a country at war, weapons were all around us, and the first thing I learned was safety. My friends and I were about 8 when we got our first air rifles. 1 mistake and they were locked up for a week or 2. by the time we were 13 we were using all sort of weapons, unsupervised, and never had an accident, which was pure luck, and some hard knocks to make sure the safety training sunk in.

I would start with a BB gun, shooting plastic pellets. they can be cleaned, and are a good way to start teaching safety and arent powerful enough to do any serious damage. - get rid of the .22. The BB Gun can be locked up in the gun cabinet, and treated as a real weapon, so your son starts learning now they they aren't toys.

Just imagine a 4 year old running across the lawn to show his friend his new gun, so excited he just cant walk, he trips, you hear a crack, and pregnant lady walking down the street with her child drops like a stone.
That is something that you will never forget, or be forgiven for.


----------



## EleGirl

Ryan_sa said:


> I agree with owning weapons, even youngsters, but 4 is way too young, Especially a .22 which can kill at a huge distance.
> 
> I was brought up in a country at war, weapons were all around us, and the first thing I learned was safety. My friends and I were about 8 when we got our first air rifles. 1 mistake and they were locked up for a week or 2. by the time we were 13 we were using all sort of weapons, unsupervised, and never had an accident, which was pure luck, and some hard knocks to make sure the safety training sunk in.
> 
> I would start with a BB gun, shooting plastic pellets. they can be cleaned, and are a good way to start teaching safety and arent powerful enough to do any serious damage. - get rid of the .22. The BB Gun can be locked up in the gun cabinet, and treated as a real weapon, so your son starts learning now they they aren't toys.
> 
> Just imagine a 4 year old running across the lawn to show his friend his new gun, so excited he just cant walk, he trips, you hear a crack, and pregnant lady walking down the street with her child drops like a stone.
> That is something that you will never forget, or be forgiven for.


Did you miss the post where she said that the child has not seen the gun and does not even know that it exists. The gun is apparently locked up in a gun cabinet.

There is no kid running across the yard with a gun in his hand.

I too spent several years of my youth in a war zone. I know what you are talking about with the way things are at a time and place like that.


----------



## Ryan_sa

Yup, missed the post about it being locked up. 

To me the best way to handle a gun is to imagine the worst scenario possible. Im sure no father would give a 4 year old a .22 and tell him to go have fun. 

Another thing that worked with me is we had to shoot to kill, and we had to eat what we shot. I have eaten some truly disgusting things!

In this situation I think the parents need to compromise, Mum doesn't want the kid to have a gun, dad does. Where is the middle ground?. Now I've read the rest of the thread, I think there are deeper issues here. Lack of respect, communication etc. I think EleGirl is spot on in post #18


----------



## Kasler

I'm very anti guns. 

They don't do much good, and most people wouldn't have the nerve or gumption to use them to protect themselves anyways.

Why men need dangerous weapons locked in a cabinet for showing off is beyond me. I'll stick with my two cannons that start from my wrist. 

I think you should ask him to separate. 

While the gun thing is an issue, a much bigger issue is how he just tossed your concerns and opinions to the wind. That is borderline abusive and cannot be tolerated if you want to have a functioning relationship.


----------



## cloudwithleggs

My estrange has gun issues and would buy our children them, luckily he is my estranged, a 4 year old has no place to be handling a real gun it is totally ridiculous, in fact insane.


----------



## Lon

I am not completely anti-gun but I do treat them with a lot of respect and caution.

As for kids and guns... Buy them TOYS NOT FIREARMS!! a 4 year old with a weapon is ludicrous, when they are more mature they can start learning about proper firearm safety and work towards earning the privilege.


----------



## Ryan_sa

Just out of interest, what is the minimum age a person can buy a gun in your area / country?


----------

